# Bodybuilding Contest Dieting



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding is a unique sport which requires competitors to exhibit maximum muscle mass and minimum body fat at the same time. These two requirements are somewhat unnatural in that the body prefers to gain both muscle and fat together or lose them together. So attempting to maintain or increase lean mass while losing fat deposits [...]

*Read More...*


----------

